# 7200 rpm SATA hdd temps- how much is too much?



## er557 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have three hdd's in my cm 690 II plus case, all WD, one 'green' 5400 2TB, and two 'black' 7200 1TB each. It's comfy autumn temps outside, and the hdd's go 41c , 46c and 43c respectively. I will mention the case has 4 quiet fans. Am I doing ok considering specs say up to 60c working temp, or better patch up another fan blowing at them?


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 28, 2010)

from what it read 60 degree, i usually check it by using my finger to make it sure
my hdds go about 40 to 45 degree with adding single fan that blow straight to hdd
i guess adding 1 more fan is not bad and it will help you decrease the whole rig temp at the same time


----------



## er557 (Dec 29, 2010)

What I actually want to know is whether temps in the range of 40-50c will shorten the MTBF.


----------



## er557 (Dec 30, 2010)

As me too what I value the most is the data and the work on my pc , went ahead and popped in two thermaltake 8cm fans around the hdd cage- one for intake downstairs, and one "exhaust" to help the case's front fan move air towards inside the case. As a result- all three hdd's are now humming along at around 35c, that's 10c cooler than before,plus my gtx 580 idle and load temps are by 4c better at 44c/84c max. No added noise either, so it's a win win


----------



## MohawkAngel (Dec 30, 2010)

56 MAX around here for a WD 2500aakks (something like that)


----------



## cdawall (Dec 31, 2010)

mine are all in external enclosures and run around 50-60C no issues out of them and when google did there study when drives got cold they had more failures


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 31, 2010)

under 20c increases the chance of drive failure. IMHO 60 would be the limit. My hdd sit around 25c-35c depending on whether its winter or summer.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 31, 2010)

50c even more so when running a raid setup as it shows.  Idealy under 40c is best which can be done with decent airflow near it even when the weather is 30c to start with.


around 50c-55c is were a drive will typically start making errors and if your running  a array  your get bitten by the hard fact that a HDD will start messing up.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2010)

keep them under 60C and they'll be fine.


make sure to set them to idle in the windows power settings after an hour or so, can really help when you leave the PC on but unattended (or just dont use that drive for a while)


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 31, 2010)

You can find temperature specs for your drive on manufacturer's page. Each drive has it's own limits.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 3, 2011)

HDTune will start to beep at around 50degC I think.

My drives hover around 40degC


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 3, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> You can find temperature specs for your drive on manufacturer's page. Each drive has it's own limits.


true , but if you are not sure bout the temp limit just keep it below 45c, and i guess its not hard except you put it next to toaster


----------

